# Howdy from Texas, ECC Vantage VHP



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the good posts and look forward to any communication and suggestions.
Cheers,
Pablo


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to another Texan!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Glad to see another Texan on board! Welcome!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome to another Texan!


Thank you, Ron


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Austin said:


> Glad to see another Texan on board! Welcome!


Thank you, Austin


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Hey from Texas,
> Long time reader but never posted.
> Just picked up a 2013 East Cape Vantage VHP this week and took it for the maiden voyage yesterday down to the 9 Mile Hole in Baffin Bay.
> Was hoping to get some suggestions from some Vantage Owners about how they are trimming out their boats for the types of speeds they are claiming they can get.
> ...


Captain Nate had one like that. Think he hit low 60's. 
CAPTAIN-NATE.com

[email protected]

941-932-5609


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Captain Nate had one like that. Think he hit low 60's.
> CAPTAIN-NATE.com
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Thank you very much for the reference. I will give him a buzz. 
Hope the East Cape folks and all of our friends on the east coast are riding out the storm without too much trouble. Keeping my fingers crossed for all you folks. 
Pablo


----------

